# Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore *8pics*



## micatlady (Jul 3, 2006)

Here are just a few from my recent trip to Pictured Rocks. 

#1 - Side view of The Flower Vase






#2 - Miner's Castle (or what's left) from the boat





#3 - Miner's Castle from the observation deck





#4 - The Indian Head





#5 - The Flower Vase





#6 - Cliff Face





#7 - Another cliff face





#8 - Chapel Rock


----------



## WNK (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow what a beautiful place!  Great shots!


----------

